# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Mandolin cases only

## morristownmando

Show us some pics of your mandolin cases without the mandolin

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's what I use for my Weber Sweet Pea. Works pretty good, too.

----------


## John Rosett

I found this case which originally held some kind of scale. Some new foam and fabric, and it's a great mandolin case.

----------


## morristownmando

cool looking

----------


## D C Blood

Presto...interior

----------


## D C Blood

Presto-more interior

----------


## D C Blood

Presto - exterior

----------


## John Rosett

Here's the interior of my home made. No mando, but the cat sure likes it.

----------


## ronlane3

DC, is that a breif case in the pocket by the tuner?

----------


## JeffD

Original case for the mandolin pictured in my avatar.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I win

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Yup.

----------


## Ken

Homemade mandola case

----------


## F5GRun

Yes you do darryl.

----------


## sgarrity

Does a Loar live in yours?

----------


## JEStanek

I don't think Darryl really meant we are losers... A Loar case is pretty sweet by nature of what it holds. I'm a tad _crushed velvet_ green with envy.

Jamie

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> #I've got a case that is identical except it has a BLUE interior.


Actually, I have seen one and only one blue Loar period case. #It really looked cool with the darkish blue velvet similar to my green one. #It disappeared under the radar with a 1924 F4 to F5 conversion by Charles Horner. #It originally housed Fern 84684 

Of course this is not a contest

----------


## MikeEdgerton

You need to step back a bit here. I think you're taking this wrong, Darryl doesn't talk down to anyone and his comment was received (at least by me) in the rather jovial spirit that it was intended to be received in.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I think "45ACP" made his post (pulled the trigger-ha pun) before reading my second one. #We are all cool and there is no contest here (see above)

I certainly did not mean to sound condescending

----------


## mando.player

So what's the story with these Presto Mandolin cases? That looks like a really nice case. Where does it fall in the price and build spectrum?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I find the lack of padding under the end pin in the Loar period case interesting. I remember a thread on the Bobelock fiberglass case a while back, in which a similar lack of end-pin padding seemed to be a sticking point that would keep many from considering buying a Bobelock (well that, plus that silly outline of a mandolin on top of the case). But then again the Bobelock could be considered a travel case -- and I would imagine that a Loar owner would tend to be very diligent about not dropping their instrument, whether it was in their hands or in its case.

----------


## Glassweb

Darryl... a number of years ago I traveled to Michigan to check out a Feb.18 Loar and while the mandolin was the most terrible sounding Loar I ever played it WAS housed in a gorgeous, "cornflower blue" lined case... what a fantastic color! Never seen another one like it...

----------


## Doug Edwards

TKL Zero Gravity, good for an A, 2 point, or F style.

----------


## Doug Edwards

TKL

----------


## D C Blood

quote "DC, is that a breif case in the pocket by the tuner?" Hey Ron...it is a little business-card holder, made like a mini briefcase or hard shell mando case...

----------


## D C Blood

Hey Charlie...The Presto is made in Australia, and I know Paul Duff supplies them with his mandos. I don't know if anybody carries them in the US. I see them used for $400-500 time to time. Very sturdy...

----------


## Bill Halsey

Darryl, what a great comeback!   Absolutely!

Here's an interesting case that came my way this summer while visiting an old friend in Kalamazoo. A former dedicated long-time Gibson employee and musical colleague of mine, he had been house-cleaning and presented me with this piece. I had seen some 30 or more years ago, and had often thought of it. It had been given to him by one of the older employees who said, "...Pat, you better take this or they'll just throw it down the incinerator..."

Having a chance to examine this case more closely suggests it may well have been made by OHG himself. It's construction very closely resembles that of his mandolins, with their pan-shaped backs and their ribs sawn from a single plank of timber, as evidenced by the end-grain separations. It is carved of spruce, lined with a glued-in velour and covered with what appears to be a very thin Morocco goat leather.

The attached tag is probably of as much interest as the case itself. On the reverse is the name, "J. P. Kennedy, Malone, N.Y." The obverse bears the written inscriptions, "Hand Made F Model", "Spl. Case", and the date, "7-20-4".

My guess is that it was returned for repairs and was likely replaced with a new case.

----------


## Bill Halsey

Here's the back...

----------


## Bill Halsey

Inside...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Holy cow. By the way, Orville is buried in his family plot in Malone, NY.

----------


## Bill Halsey

Side...

----------


## JeffD

Now that is great.

----------


## JeffD

> Holy cow. By the way, Orville is buried in his family plot in Malone, NY.


The implications are scary.

----------


## Bill Halsey

Handle...

----------


## Bill Halsey

End grain cracks (notice the end grain rings showing thru the covering)...

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

OK, this one wins

----------


## pjlama

That must be the new Halsey prototype case  

FWIW I laughed out loud at Darrly's post, very funny.

----------


## sgarrity

My thoughts exactly!! That is just way cool!

----------


## Mandolusional

It's like the Pegasus of a century ago!

----------


## Mikey G

All you guys have been fooled...the above case is actually a new distressed model F5 case, (with extra distressing.) I have to admit that this is the only case I've ever seen like that...too cool.

----------


## fredfrank

Grafitti laden . . .

----------


## pjlama

That's cool Fred, I never want anything signed but I really like that, nice idea.

----------


## fredfrank

I don't use it as a case anymore - I was going to take the top and maybe frame it some someday. I do have a few blank spots up by the neck, but I can't think of who I could put there.

----------


## rockies

Well, this is a case made by a young man from Vancouver Island BC as a gift to me. It is oak with walnut trim, lighter than aCalton and very beautiful. It will go with my Sullivan F5 which I will be selling this fall.
Rockies

----------


## pjlama

I'm sure there's a few good players you could find to round it out.

----------


## jim simpson

I was fortunate enough to have this made by Rob Anderson back when he was still making custom cases. He was great to work with. Pictured: Double Trouble!

----------


## rockies

Here is the case open.
Rockies

----------


## jim simpson

Opened:

----------


## JEStanek

Wow, Bilbows. That case is a real piece of history! Way cool. I hope you give better (bigger) photos to Dan for the Mandolin Archive.

Jamie

----------


## Bill Halsey

Will do, J. -- I'll PM Dan.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Incredible Billbows.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I like these Golden Gates for their value/appearance combination

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

This was also found a few years ago. There seems to be no reason to believe it was not custom made for the vintage F5 that was in it

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I don't think we have a picture of this without the mandolins, but this is almost assuredly a one-of-a-kind

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Lots of nice cases.

I would like to compliment Ken (circa post #13 p. 1) on the attractive homemade mandola case. #Very nice I need to see about making one of those for my "H" as well. #

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

The infamous oblong F4 cases that will not hold an F5

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

My favorite A-model case. Very rare red velvet, exceptionally fine condition. Scott T thought is was a new Golden Gate at Loarfest

----------


## Mark Walker

A fellow member of the Cafe' got a new mandolin (A Sullivan I think) shipped to him in this case, and immediately put his new mandolin in a Calton. He then put this up for sale on the Classifieds.

I immediately jumped on it and have my Silver Angel in it. Fits like a dream, and even has the velvet 'blanket' to lay over the mandolin.

I like it!

----------


## Chip Booth

Darryl, I have one of those but the velvet is slightly more orangey. #I assumed it was bright red and faded with time. #Or is there another color? # The small strap that holds the top lid is much more red than the velevet. #Mine is in very good shape otherwise.

Chip

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I have seen some red material that does fade to orange, but I do think the material is a different texture

----------


## Bill Halsey

c. 1919

----------


## JEStanek

Bill you are killing me! Beauty and the case to hold it. 

My biggest complaints about Eastman Fiberglass cases is they won't hold THEIR shortnecked oval instruments and they quit making their A style case. I really like those fiberglass cases, inexpensive, reasonable protection, lightweight, and darned cool looking.

Jamie

----------


## danb

wow, Bill wins the thead!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> wow, Bill wins the thead!


I agree. That L&H is awesome

----------


## Scotti Adams

How many of you remember the Bucks County "Ruff Rider" mando case?...it was a great case....real heavy though. I sold mine to Brian who is a member of this forum...I assume he still has it.

----------


## Bill Halsey

> I like these Golden Gates for their value/appearance combination


I agree, Darryl -- here's a similar Redline case that I upgraded with a lovely leather handle given by a good pal -- makes all the difference...

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is an old, prob turn of the last century wooden case, probably meant to fit Roman-style bowlbacks.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is a coffin-style case as pictured in a C. Bruno catalog from 1888.

----------


## Jim Garber

A couple of old clownshoe cases from yesteryear.

----------


## Bill Halsey

Here's an old Gibson lap-steel case I converted decades ago that held up well. It was the rarest of coincidences that a pint of Jack Green and a pint of Jack Black vocal tonic would fit perfectly in the side pockets. Purely coincidental.

----------


## Keith Newell

Here are a few pictures of the new Saga Fiberglass case I recieved a few weeks ago.
Keith Newell
http://www.newellmandolin.com

----------


## Keith Newell

Another angle.
Keith

----------


## Keith Newell

180 degrees

----------


## Keith Newell

Inside with pocket. The outer lip has a tongue and groove style rubber seal that engages when you close it.
Keith

----------


## MikeEdgerton

How big is the pocket on the saga case?

----------


## frankenstein

> Here's an old Gibson lap-steel case I converted decades ago that held up well. #It was the rarest of coincidences that a pint of Jack Green and a pint of Jack Black vocal tonic would fit perfectly in the side pockets. #Purely coincidental.


love the burst on that mando. what is it, can't make the name on the headstock..oh yeah the case is good too !

----------


## Bill Halsey

That stain job got away from me and turned to mud... that's my old beater I made decades ago. For some reason I wasn't paying attention and made the headstock too long, and it wouldn't fit into a normal F-5 case -- thus, the conversion.

----------


## Steve Perry

> Here are a few pictures of the new Saga Fiberglass case I recieved a few weeks ago.
> Keith Newell
> http://www.newellmandolin.com


Keith,

Did you have to special order that color combo? #The only thing I see on the Saga site is black/green. #Do you happen to know what other colors are available?

----------


## Keith Newell

I didn't have to custom order. The colors of the shell are black, red and white. I am not sure what the inside combo colors are on the white shell. I will measure the pocket size when I get home this evening.
Keith

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Thanks Keith.

----------


## Kevin K

That Saga case looks nice. Keith, does it seem stronger than the Eastman case?

----------


## sgarrity

Ya think they looked at a Pegasus case during their design phase?  LOL

----------


## Hal Jeanes

Here are some photos of the Buck Rough Rider case mentioned on pg 3

----------


## Hal Jeanes

If I remember correctly, it is all hardwood 8 ply birch.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Here are some photos of the Buck Rough Rider case mentioned on pg 3


Thanks Hal...they are good cases...sorta the frontrunner in the "bullet-proof" case dept. after the Mark leaf case.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> If I remember correctly, it is all hardwood 8 ply birch.


Yes..I remember them being very heavy. Probably the reason for the short time on the market.

----------


## Hal Jeanes

Large accessory compartment. Heavy case, but not unmanageable. I still use it and used it as my main case for many years.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Ya think they looked at a Pegasus case during their design phase


It might look more like the Eastman than the Pegasus but you have to figure they probably looked at everything. I'm sure that Saga looked at the Gibson's when they built the Kentucky Mandolins as well. I don't see any problem with that and so it's hard to see a problem with this.

Here's an Eastman

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Here's a Pegasus

----------


## MikeEdgerton

And for giggles here's the Saga (Keith's picture rotated)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

And now that I look at them they all have different shapes.

----------


## frankenstein

> That stain job got away from me and turned to mud... that's my old beater I made decades ago. #For some reason I wasn't paying attention and made the headstock too long, and it wouldn't fit into a normal F-5 case -- thus, the conversion.


that's a nice beater Bill, and i think mudburst looks great.. heres a sumi with it's case..

----------


## f5loar

You can't go wrong with a Buck Rough Rider. Those were the best out there in the 70's. Seems they were around $200 new back then. I've got one and it's a killer protector.
You can put framed 5X7 photos of your mother in that pocket plus a change of clothes for overnight.

----------


## John Uhrig

Here is the case I made for my mandolinetto. When I purchased this the case was wasted so I took it apart and used it as a pattern. Turned out pretty good.

----------


## John Uhrig

Other side

----------


## John Uhrig

Side view

----------


## John Uhrig

And one more

----------


## Keith Newell

I think the Saga case is better than the Eastman case in fit and finish. The rigidness of the shell is pretty darn stiff when closed, it hardly can be flexed with heavy pressure. When case is opened then you lose that just from mechanics of losing on wall of a box so to speak so you can grab it end for end on top or bottom half and "rack" it a bit with slight pressure. When an A or F is in it and the case is closed it seems to fit nice and holds it snug but not in a vise grip. The pocket is 3"x2 3/4"x 2" deep. I bought it for personal use and so I had an idea if this could be a upgrade case on my F styles I build. 
 I like the case and feel that if I can get them from Saga in a timely fashion I will offer it.
 Keith

----------


## Bill Halsey

> Here is the case I made for my mandolinetto. When I purchased this the case was wasted so I took it apart and used it as a pattern. Turned out pretty good.


Man, I'd say it did. Congratulations on some fine work there, John!

----------


## Stringnut17

My brother made this case from fiberglass and some cowboy flannel pajama material. It weighs quite a bit but you can also stand on it so it is pretty strong. Scratches are easily polished out. He also made an F style mandolin to put inside for my 6 year old daughter. But so far, Dad is having most of the fun with it.

Dan

----------


## Stringnut17

Here is a shot with the case opened up.

----------


## Mandolusional

That's a real fun one, love the pattern on the outside, really gives it some personality!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I may have to cover my Calton with that stuff 

That's great.

----------


## liestman

My Stefan Sobell mandolin, built in 1981, came with this case that has been called either a Darth Vader case or a Papa Smurf case (depending on whether you are looking at the outside or the inside, I suppose). It was made by a friend of Stefan's, who made cases for him for several years, after discussing fiberglassing with local (Northumberland, NE England) canoeing folks.

His mandolins are incredible for Irish and English music and purely suck for bluegrass. Fortunately, I play the former! If you are thinking it looks like a very short neck, no, actually it has a 14 1/4" scale length - but the body is 12 1/4" across and the body ranges from 2 1/2"-3" thick, not counting the arch of the top or the bend of the back.



Inside, covered in genuine Smurfhide

----------


## Steve Perry

> When an A or F is in it and the case is closed it seems to fit nice and holds it snug but not in a vise grip. #
> Keith


Thanks again Keith for the info. #Do you have any experience with the Travelites? #Does this case hold the mando as tight as the T-lite?

----------


## Bramble

Gibson 1923 case:


The case has a bullet hole in it:



There is a faded, hand written note that came with the case, telling a story of a bar-room fight that caused the hole. Don't know if it's true, but it's a good story!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's a Modern case, the last case made in America. (That I know of.)
It was also sold as the First Quality Super Case.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> There is a faded, hand written note that came with the case, telling a story of a bar-room fight that caused the hole. Don't know if it's true, but it's a good story!


Wow... that's pretty impressive.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I used several of these before they went out of business. They just couldn't compete with the imports.
It was pretty utilitarian although you could get it in some pretty bold colors. I thought it was very protective, and gave a lot of room for the bridge which is a must for me.

----------


## Timbofood

This stuff is really amazing to see! The OHG case was described to me by Bill before he went home to Maine but, I had NO idea it was quite that cool. I remember the "Mud stain" mandolin, I thought it was no more, glad to see it's still around, nice conversion on that case too!
I want to find some funky flannel and redo my oblong case! One more project, Darnit!

----------


## BCL

I traveled back to England in February with another Gibson mandolin and was worried that the airline might insist on the mandolin being checked into the hold.  No matter. Several people asked how long I had been playing tennis.
The case had one of those zip up covers and hung on my shoulder, looking quite small and light. I had no trouble and it went in the cabin with me.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I used several of these before they went out of business. They just couldn't compete with the imports.
> It was pretty utilitarian although you could get it in some pretty bold colors. I thought it was very protective, and gave a lot of room for the bridge which is a must for me.


I've been watching for one of those for a few years. I for one wish they still made them.

----------


## Andy Nichols

Here's two of my cases with ADAL #2 add #3

----------


## Andy Nichols

open

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Andy, I don't think you're allowed to have a mandolin case with that many stickers on it when one of them isn't a cafe case sticker... I think it's a rule but I'm not sure.

----------


## Andy Nichols

How do you get a mandolin Cafe sticker? I would make room for one.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Mandolin Cafe case stickers are available here.

----------


## Kevin K

adal04,
Andy, I recognized the mandolin case. This is Kevin from West Tn. 
You doing OK? Family done fine?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> My Stefan Sobell mandolin, built in 1981, came with this case that has been called either a Darth Vader case or a Papa Smurf case (depending on whether you are looking at the outside or the inside, I suppose). It was made by a friend of Stefan's, who made cases for him for several years, after discussing fiberglassing with local (Northumberland, NE England) canoeing folks.


That has to be hands down the coolest case I have ever seen. Do his new instruments still come with one as well?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> My brother made this case from fiberglass and some cowboy flannel pajama material. It weighs quite a bit but you can also stand on it so it is pretty strong. Scratches are easily polished out. He also made an F style mandolin to put inside for my 6 year old daughter. But so far, Dad is having most of the fun with it.
> 
> Dan


...but the cowboy PJ's case comes in at a close second.

----------


## f5loar

Here is my favorite: An '82 Big size original Mark Leaf case. When I have the room to carry it I like this one.
It's my best road case.

----------


## f5loar

Open shot with plenty of pocket space. You could put a Subway sandwich in there. Fits very snug and has plenty of protection around the mandolin.

----------


## f5loar

And the back side. While the smaller Leaf Mando cases are a lot easier to tote around the big one just looks cool.

----------

RichieK

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Neat lookin' case, Tom! The color of that fabric is beautiful! 

If I can figure out how to post pics here, I'll post pics of a couple of cases also.

----------


## f5loar

The hard part is getting it to the right size. It's easy if you go to: http://www.resize2mail.com/ and resize it there to near the size the cafe will take. I usually take the medium size. From there it makes a new resize into your photo file and then just add that one to the bottom of the reply where it says "Browse".

----------


## Gail Hester

This Loar period F4 case is still one of my all time favorites.

----------


## Mark Walker

Gail - you've got me curious. #Does an 'F4' case interior vary significantly from an F5? #Neck length or angle or something significantly different to where you couldn't put an F5 in it?

Inquiring (and ignorant - read my signature line) minds want to know! #

----------


## Gail Hester

That F4 case fits an F4 perfectly on the slant. #An F5 is around a couple inches longer overall and will not fit in that case. #The body shapes are identical but since and F4 crosspiece is at the 12th fret and the F5 crosspiece is at the 15th fret the F5 is longer.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> Of the three (Eastman, Pegasus, and Saga), I think I like the shape of the Saga best: IMHO, the scroll bump looks better under the handle as on the Peg and Saga


I got a case that I think is a Saga and it came with a KM-1000 I bought. I like it, however the lid is prone to "racking". In other words, it doesn't close the same tightness all the way around that seal. The tail end is racked up a little

----------


## fatt-dad

Here are a few of my keeper cases: #First, my Superior "Loar" clone. This case with my '84 Flatiron A5-1 and not original. Somebody mention Carolina Blue?

----------


## fatt-dad

All closed up. . .

----------


## fatt-dad

The much-talked-about, 5-latch, burnt-orange, pancake case (used to house my 84 1N):

----------


## fatt-dad

Can't you just imagine a pancake in there?

----------


## fatt-dad

Don't we all have one of these? The Gibson paddle-head case, complete with the broken ribbon (to keep it from laying flat). Here's mine, lying flat. (Used to house my 1920 A3.)

----------


## fatt-dad

Replacement handle, but the case is in real good condition (spent a few years, maybe decades, out of use).

----------


## fatt-dad

And here's the last of my keeper photos (still the A3 case). All closed up. . .

----------


## Mark Walker

> That F4 case fits an F4 perfectly on the slant. #An F5 is around a couple inches longer overall and will not fit in that case. #The body shapes are identical but since and F4 crosspiece is at the 12th fret and the F5 crosspiece is at the 15th fret the F5 is longer.


Thank you Gail. I guess I'll have to find an F4 and compare it 'in person' to an F5! I understand the length and angle aspects, but have never held an F4 in my tiny little hands!

----------


## Michael Gowell

I've got what I think is a 50's F case - it has the oft mentioned pink lining. But there's one other detail I haven't seen mentioned yet - my case has a brass plate near the handle with the word "Gibson" (in circa 50's Gibson script) and a 5-pointed star to the left and above the "G". Is this unusual, or have I just overlooked it on photos of older cases?

----------


## Bill Halsey

Michael, does this look familiar? This is the lap steel case I modified for my mando, and it too originally had the pink lining. I would guess that '50s or '60s might be a good guess for this case.

----------


## f5loar

The brass tag is typical on the Gibson cases of 50's and 60's. They did tend to loosen and fall out over time.
 The pink lining in both the black F shape case and the tan/brown oblong F deluxe case stayed pink from about 1948 to 1964 when it changed to the black shape case with orange lining and black oblong case with orange lining. I've seen only a few black oblong with pink lining, probably a very short period before going to the orange.
The model no. for the shape case was 371 and for the oblong (rectangle)case was 440. And for you history buffs the shape case in 1963 was $40 and the oblong $50.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Thanks, Bill - yes, your brass tag is exactly like mine.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

this is a case i got with a Stradolin bought in Hamburg Germany

it´s a interesting case because it has the hinges at the bottom.
Even more interesting is the sticker on it because it shows that the mandolin was shipped by seafreight with HAPAG from USA to Hamburg in the 1930s so this mandolin is in Germany for a very long time. I like those little "histories" that come with instruments

----------


## bluesmandolinman

the sticker

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That's great, I've never seen a case like that.

----------


## Jack Roberts

Cool cat mandolin case: home made in the '50's.

----------


## Jack Roberts

top view

----------


## Jack Roberts

Open

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I don't have the mandolin anymore, but I had to hold on to the bag. It's great for airline travel-- heavily padded and easy to spot on any luggage rack...

----------


## JGWoods

> I don't have the mandolin anymore, but I had to hold on to the bag. It's great for airline travel-- heavily padded and easy to spot on any luggage rack...


I saw you yesterday in your brand new leopardskin pillbox hat...

fahbulous

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Here's a nice one.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I mentioned blue Loar cases.  I believe this may be the only picture of one.  Courtesy of Elderly

----------


## MLT

Here is my newest case.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

I got this Larrivee a month ago off the bay. 

John

----------


## mario515

Those are some pretty cool cases. I have a question,, would any one know of a proper fitting case for an A2?. I just purchased a used Pomeroy A2 and the case (I think its a TKL) is kind of lacking in fit and its bugging me, I'm afraid it might screw up the neck or something,, also I dont want to spend 500 rupees on this.
 Thanks, Mario

----------


## JEStanek

500 Indian Rupee's will get you $10USD worth of mandolin case!

I refer to Gail Hester's posts on cases for vintage Gibsons as she's refininshed so many and discusses various case options so often.  She has recommended the shaped TKL's in the past.  As always you may want to add some extra padding in places (I've used fleece scarves for this).

Jamie

----------


## MLT

> Those are some pretty cool cases. I have a question,, would any one know of a proper fitting case for an A2?. I just purchased a used Pomeroy A2 and the case (I think its a TKL) is kind of lacking in fit and its bugging me, I'm afraid it might screw up the neck or something,, also I dont want to spend 500 rupees on this.
>  Thanks, Mario


Mario~

I had the same issue with my Breedloves in a Gator (F) case that I purchased.  What I did was to make a padded form that made the fit a bit more to my liking.  I don't have the case any longer--It went up for charity auction with new fittings for a Martn Backpacker.  Here are a couple of photos of the form for the A-Styles...

----------


## mario515

Ha ha, thats funny, well OK, I dont want to spend 500 US dollars(hows that?) MLT I appreciate your clever soloution, but I'm afraid it won't help my case(pun intended), maybe I should just post this somewhere else,
Thanks,
Mario

----------


## JEStanek

Mario.  Perhaps the Equipment or Builder section will get you faster answers.

Cheers,

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's an oldie currently on ebay germany - why am i reminded of béla lugosi? ...

----------


## Timbofood

Lugosi in his "long neck" period?  Just plain bad, sorry.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I vant to be alone....

----------


## Bill Snyder

Greta Garbo?

----------


## billkilpatrick

here are two more oddities taken from italian ebay - two modern; two late 19th cent.:

----------


## Dusty

Any combo mando fiddle cases?

----------


## alanz

Okay, my turn.

I ordered this case for my Big Muddy M-0W directly from Mike Dulak back in February.

Evidently this is a pretty standard TKL mandolin case that has been tweaked to provide a very snug fit for Mike's instruments.  It has a grey plush liner.

Because I was heading to a mandolin weekend where there would be countless similar black cases, I decided to personalize the case so I could spot it in a crowd, and make it less likely that someone would take my case by mistake.

I laid down a strip of grey gaffers tape along the length of the front and back of the case.  Atop that I added a strip of my logo (a stylized "Z", white letters on black background) created with a Brother P-Touch.

Because Mike sent along the MAS sticker with the case, it found its way onto the case.

I also added a couple of small p-touch name and contact information labels (I label ALL of my equipment... stuff is too easy to misplace, and I want to have a fair chance of an honest person being able to contact me if something is found).

It's not much, but I can honestly say that I have the only case on the planet with this particular configuration < s >

----------


## D C Blood

New Pegasus (for me) :Smile:

----------


## Chris Travers

> New Pegasus (for me)


Love the plaid cushioning. Awesome! Got a kilt to go with that?  :Laughing:

----------


## billhay4

I believe they offer these with any tartan you want. 
See this page
Bill

----------


## mtucker

Is that a standard Peg handle?

----------


## D C Blood

Reasonably sure it's a Peg handle, but as I got it used, not 100%...

----------


## D C Blood

> Love the plaid cushioning. Awesome! Got a kilt to go with that?


Yep...see attached... :Redface:

----------


## greg_tsam

Awesome kilted pics, DC

----------


## mtucker

> Reasonably sure it's a Peg handle, but as I got it used, not 100%...



Thanks. Great case.

----------


## PsychoMando

Well, I don't have the kilt, but . . . .

----------


## PsychoMando

"Swing your partner round n' round!"

----------


## PsychoMando

"And side-to-side."

----------


## PsychoMando

And the other side.

----------


## PsychoMando

And from the top.

----------


## PsychoMando

And from the bottom.

----------


## PsychoMando

Not a tartan.  But it is my effort at "Going Green".

----------


## PsychoMando

But wait!  There's more!

----------


## PsychoMando

And the back!

----------


## PsychoMando

And the side.

----------


## PsychoMando

And the other side.

----------


## PsychoMando

From the top.

----------


## PsychoMando

And from the bottom.

----------


## PsychoMando

Okay.  If you're not in a blue mood, perhaps yellow is more your style.

----------


## PsychoMando

And from the back.

----------


## PsychoMando

Believe it or not, each of these stickers has a special meaning.  Here's the side.

----------


## PsychoMando

And the other side.

----------


## PsychoMando

From the top.

----------


## PsychoMando

Uno mas Tomas!

----------


## Michael Gowell

Enough.

----------


## PsychoMando

DOH!    :Redface:  
All right.  I think an explanation on my part might clarify things.  
I asked James (JEStanek) to shares his advice, which he kindly did.  The reason each of the previous pictures is on a separate post is because I was under a fundamental misconception.  I thought each post could only handle the limit described in the guide, i.e. one photo.  Hence you see my multiple posts. (In the past I've wondered how others could get several pictures on a singe post, but didn't give it much thought).   James has clued me it - you can put up to 6 photos on one post.  Which is what I'll be doing in the future.  

So - I apologize.  I posted the pictures of my cases while in a humerous mood.  The whole reason I put stickers on cases is for the fun of it and sentimental reasons.  I wanted to share that frivolity with other mandomanics.  So in the future, I now know how to do that in a condensed form.  
Keep on pick'n - Doc Simpson

----------


## Susan H.

How many cases (and mandolins) do you have, Paul?

----------


## man dough nollij

Doc,

If it makes you feel any better, I've been posting only one pic per post, too. If I've tried two or three it idles for about ten minutes, then gives me an error message that says a security token was missing...

----------


## Michael Cameron

I enjoyed them all.

"Ain't never had enough o' nothin'."

c

----------


## PsychoMando

> How many cases (and mandolins) do you have, Paul?


Hello Susan:  I'm reluctant to say, because it clearly is mental illness.  
For 26 years I played on a trusty Ibenez, which I still have.Then my wife bought me a custon Weber Yellowstone for our 20th anniversary (you can see this one on page 2 of the thread "Lets see some Webers").A couple years back, I went up to the Mandolin Store in Wickenburg, AZ and was seduced by a beautiful Weber Fern, with a "Desert Dawn" finish (you can see this one on page 3 of the same thread).I do a lot of lectures around the country, so I have a fun Sweet Pea that I take with me.An asymetical two-point Eastman that I use for camping.A very fun Eastman mandola, which continues to offer new challenges.Recently bought a Weber Elite from Bill Smith (great guy!), and am waiting to get it back from Weber.I know, I know, its time to "thin the herd".  That would be easy if we were talking banjos, but these are mandolins!  This isn't anything that a good dosing of antipsychotic medication wouldn't cure.  If only I would comply with my doctor's orders.  But I do have a very understanding wife.    
Doc

----------


## Michael Cameron

Daffodil Peg:







And a leather Levys bag:

----------


## Lawn Jockey



----------


## f5loar

and what and how much and where do you get a leather levy's bag that fits the Peg?

----------


## ellisppi

here's an interesting original case. Never seen another like it

----------


## D C Blood

I love that dafodil colored Peg!!!

----------


## PhilTod

Tom-what a cool looking case! Where did you run into that one?

----------


## Michael Cameron

> and what and how much and where do you get a leather levy's bag that fits the Peg?


I cover that yeller Peg with a SmallDog cover. 

The Levys is a heavy-duty gig bag;doesn't cover the Peg. Got it about 6 years ago(about $200). Found it on the Levys website;ordered it from a little music store/Levys dealer, in Griffin,Ga.

My apologies for the misconception.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Tom, Thats a nice case. Must be very rare; I've never seen one like that!

----------


## JEStanek

OK.  Here's a gem for this thread.  This is what my Bowl Back I Like came in.  Time for an upgrade, eh?



It's true value is as an accessory. 

Jamie

----------


## Hans_k

I personalized my Gator mandolin case by painting the Chinese character for "Jade" on it. Needless to say there is a Jade mandolin in there.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Stickers don't work well for litecases, so I used a couple iron-on patches for my Gator GL...

----------


## John Rosett

Here's the case my 1919 Gibson A came in:

----------

